# Acana



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Wondering if anyone knows when Acana changed their Singles formulas. I had heard it was going to be changing, but didn't realize until we bought a new bag that the ingredients have changed already. I'm assuming it happened quite recently, as the bag just has a label with the new ingredients slapped over the old list on the bag (they must not have printed new bags yet). I'm not sure if I've been feeding the new version for a while without knowing it, or if they just made the switch! Considering I'm at the bottom of our last bag, it's going to have to be a quick transition. Hoping for no upset tummies! (But also quite pleased with the new ingredient list! Finally, I can feed tripe without doing it raw  ).

And... our stores just got in the Acana Heritage flavors made in the US (actually in KY... woot, woot!). Thinking of switching since it's $10-$15 cheaper a bag! Has anyone else tried it, or will we be forum guinea pigs?


----------



## BarbAckerMills (Nov 18, 2013)

The Acana bags are now smaller. Used to be 28lbs and the new formulas from KY are 25lbs.


----------

